# Old Mouse-less breeder looking for Beautiful Mice!



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

*  Hello, Hello to you!

Thank you for taking the time to read my intro,

Basically, I am willing to travel the country to find the perfect Mousey Friends for our home and hopefully to take to Shows and Expo's  We are also willing to wait a few months for the right candidates (pref. female) I used to breed Mice, Gerbils and Hamsters. Mice obviously being my favourite thanks to the conditioning of that Children's programme with the Mouse VIllage. God knows what it's called?

So anyone who has any lovely Satin or Curly Coats and/or Lilac/Tan/Dove Coloured Mice, if you would lile to get intouch with me. It would be VERY much appreciated.

Thanks Aly 

If you contact me Via Email and leave a phone number, I will contact you regarding your available Mice.

[email protected]*


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome  There is a for sale section at the bottom of the forum where you might find some suitable mice, good luck!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there.......................


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha! You emailed me today! Hope you had some luck.

I have just put my Dove Tan doe with my Agouti Vari buck so I may get a DT come out Mmmm maybe anyway will let you know 

Welcome by the way 

Rachael


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Waves*


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for all my "HELLO!!"s


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

